# comon no one in close 2 me????



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

i refuse to belive there is no one close to me on these forms.....any1 around monterey, salinas, watsonville, castroville, gorda, lucia, cambria, san simion, morro bay, carmel, prunedale, gilroy...... im in big sur if any1 else is id be surprised


----------



## lizard (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm in Monterey.


----------



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

Im a bit further, San luis obispo


----------



## N2nismO (Jan 22, 2004)

watsonville. just dont post on these forums very often.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

N2nismO said:


> watsonville. just dont post on these forums very often.


ha thats laughs i was just there like 3 days ago


----------



## N2nismO (Jan 22, 2004)

used to be if you came to watsonville you would probably see me driving around. now a days my car is hard to find (im mostly on my bike now). just last week i was followed by a couple of guys in another b13 se-r who said they have been wanting to ask me about my car for a few months now, but rarely ever saw me.


----------

